# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی ازاد شهر دور

## LI20

سلام
 کسی هس پزشکی شهر دور قبول شده باشه دانشگاه ازاد؟
سال های قبل یا امسال

----------


## LI20

سوال داشتم:/

----------


## mina_77

اطلاعاتی ندارم
منتهی اد لیستم رو تگ میکنم عشقم  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## LI20

الآپ:/

----------


## M.a.r

اپ

----------

